# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  What's For Dinner?

## Summer

I love to cook! I specially like warm weather when I don't freeze to death using my grill. I made a grilled pork chop tonight and green beans and gravy and rice.

What did you have?

----------

GreenEyedLady (08-26-2015)

----------


## Hairball

Hey @Summer!

Hubby gets home late tonight (he works 2nd shift) and I'm tired from work, so I just threw some browned breakfast sausage into a pot of mac and cheese. 

We'll have a garden salad with it and a slice of apple pie a friend made. Yumm!!

----------


## Summer

Hi Hairball.

I never thought of breakfast sausage. I usually just brown or grill hotdogs and cut those up in the mac and cheese. I'll try your idea next time, it sounds good!

----------


## East of the Beast

Fried squirrel w/ gravy,sweet taters,collard greens, sliced tomaters, corn bread and sweet tea.

Yum! Yum!

----------



----------


## Summer

> Fried squirrel w/ gravy,sweet taters,collard greens, sliced tomaters, corn bread and sweet tea.
> 
> Yum! Yum!


Real fried squirrels? Like on Duck Dynasty? Seriously?

----------


## michaelr

> Fried squirrel w/ gravy,sweet taters,collard greens, sliced tomaters, corn bread and sweet tea.
> 
> Yum! Yum!

----------

East of the Beast (08-26-2015)

----------


## East of the Beast

> Real fried squirrels? Like on Duck Dynasty? Seriously?


I was being funny but sure I've eaten plenty of squirrel.

----------


## Hairball

Probably. My neighbor likes fried squirrels; she deep-fries hers in a FryDaddy.

----------

East of the Beast (08-26-2015)

----------


## Summer

Oh ok. 
I like sweet potatoes and any kinds of greens.

----------

Hairball (08-26-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Funny, we're having Hawaiian Barbeque Pork Steaks with French Harticorts in butter garlic sauce, Mac and Cheese.

----------

East of the Beast (08-26-2015),Hairball (08-26-2015),Summer (08-26-2015)

----------


## Summer

I reckon I better Google French Harticorts, what is that?

----------


## East of the Beast

> Oh ok. 
> I like sweet potatoes and any kinds of greens.


If you are from the NC mountains I'm surprised that you seemed surprised about eating squirrel.That is a southern staple meat.Of course if you are fairly young it could be a generational thing.People just don't hunt and eat small game like people did only a generation ago.Ugh,I'm getting old...lol

----------

Summer (08-26-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> I reckon I better Google French Harticorts, what is that?


 actually that was a typo! It's Haricots!


Haricots verts is French for green string bean and refers to a type of long, thin, green bean.

----------

Summer (08-26-2015)

----------


## Cedric

> I love to cook! I specially like warm weather when I don't freeze to death using my grill. I made a grilled pork chop tonight and green beans and gravy and rice.
> 
> What did you have?


I just baked a cinnamon flavored apple cake that we will be nibbling on for the next couple of days.  Aside from that it's summer time scrounge-mode with raids on the refrigerator for whatever attracts our individual eyes and appetites.  When it gets cooler I will return to cooking every night but right now we both prefer to subsist on fruits, vegetables, and flat bread.  Obviously we no longer have children living with us . . .  :Cool20:

----------

Summer (08-26-2015)

----------


## Jen

> I love to cook! I specially like warm weather when I don't freeze to death using my grill. I made a grilled pork chop tonight and green beans and gravy and rice.
> 
> What did you have?


Your dinner sounds delicious.  I cook for my husband and the two grown children I still have living at home.  All of them have jobs and I am retired, so I do the cooking.  We had hungarian goulash tonight.  Lots of paprika.  It was pretty good, but my son thought it was kinda "tasteless" so I guess there was not enough paprika. Oh well.

I grew up in Texas but  hubs is from Minnesota and my children were all raised in Seattle and Anchorage, so they are from the "North" and they say that everything I cook is "Mexicanized".  I don't see it that way.........but then, Mexican food is just "food" to me.   :Thumbsup20:

----------

Summer (08-26-2015)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Seafood Gumbo with tater salad and a tall glass of Hawaiian Punch.

----------

Summer (08-26-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

We had salmon and  broccoli my daughters favorite.

----------


## Summer

Can some of you post recipes please?

----------


## keymanjim

Curry chicken with pork fried rice.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Oh ok. 
> I like sweet potatoes and any kinds of greens.


Sweet potatoes, @Summer?  Have I got a great recipe for you!

Sweet Potato Souffle

4 cups fresh cooked sweet potatoes or 40 oz can yams, drained and mashed
1 cup sugar (can use Splenda granulated)
2 eggs
½ cup milk
½ tsp salt
1 tsp vanilla
5 Tbsp butter or margarine, melted
5 Tbsp butter or margarine, melted (topping)
1 cup brown sugar (topping) (can use Splenda blend)
½ cup flour (topping)
1 cup pecan pieces (topping)

Mix all but topping ingredients well in large bowl, and pour into buttered pan or glass dish (9X13X2 for crunchier or 7X12X2 for softer).  In separate bowl, mix topping ingredients and crumble evenly over sweet potato mixture.  Bake uncovered at 350° for 30-45 min (less time for larger pan).  Refrigerate leftovers.

----------

GreenEyedLady (08-26-2015),Hairball (08-26-2015)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Last night I tried something different.  I grilled wild caught salmon marinated in a sesame - ginger marinate and then coated with  the new Lay's Wasabi - Ginger flavored Potato Chips .  I crushed the chips until they were like bread crumbs.  I had it with Jasmine Rice with peas and carrots and a hearts of palm and home grown tomato salad.

I surprised myself.  It was quite good.

----------

Summer (08-28-2015)

----------


## OceanloverOH

Ohhhhh, sounds good, @Dr. Felix Birdbiter!  Here is my recipe for salmon marinade, in case you want to try it........

Marinated Grilled Salmon
Prep time:  15 minutes
Marinating time:  6 or more hours
Cooking time: 15-16 minutes
Total: 6 hours, 30 minutes
Serves about 3-4

1 to 1½ lbs salmon fillets (skinless is best)

Marinade
⅓ cup soy sauce
⅓ cup water
¼ cup extra virgin olive oil
1 Tbsp Lawry's lemon pepper
⅓ cup Splenda brown sugar blend
1½ Tbsp minced garlic (I use the kind in a jar)
1½ Tbsp minced onion (or chopped green onion tops)

Combine all marinade ingredients in a small mixing bowl, whisking well until brown sugar is completely dissolved.  Add marinade and fish to large ziplock baggie, seal, and turn several times to coat.  Refrigerate at least 6 hours (the longer the better), turning baggie once in awhile to ensure fish soaks up marinade evenly. (This marinade works very well to prepare in the morning and allow the fish to marinate all day in the fridge, even without turning).

Preheat grill to medium heat (rack should be about 5"-6" from coals).

Use a grill basket that has been lightly sprayed with PAM so the fish doesn't stick and doesn't fall apart when turning (the kind with a removable handle is best).  Place fish in prepared basket on the grill, brushing on a little marinade.  Close basket; lower grill cover and cook over medium heat 6 to 8 minutes per side, flipping basket halfway through cooking time.  Fish should flake easily with a fork when done.  If fish is skin-on, easily peel the skin off after cooking, then serve.

If you don't have a grill or your grill day gets rained/snowed out:  Preheat oven to 425°.  Place marinated fillets in foil packet with a fair amount marinade brushed on (there should be just a little marinade pooled at the bottom of the foil packet).  Seal packet, place on cookie sheet, and bake for 15 minutes.  Fish should flake easily with a fork when done.

----------

Hairball (08-27-2015),Summer (08-28-2015)

----------


## Hairball

Sounds great, @OceanloverOH!

Hubby's working tonight and I'm off, so we're having spaghetti and cheesy garlic bread.

----------

Summer (08-28-2015)

----------


## Summer

I had to make dinner for my parents and sister and brat so I made meat loaf with gravy and mashed potatoes and corn on the cob. I can't eat anything there because my sister is so mean.

When I came back here to peace and quiet, I had a Stouffer's spinach souffle and a corn on the cob and a big fat sliced tomato.

I love that spinach souffle! I Googled how to make it myself so one day when I have time I'll try and see how it works out.

----------

Hairball (08-28-2015)

----------


## Northern Rivers

Alright...my BBQ chicken:

Take a nice meaty bird...meaning one raised for meat and not an old chook that was past her egg layin' days....

Wash it...and rub it thickly with Oyster Sauce. In a cast iron fry pan...coarsely chop up heaps of onions as a nest for the thing. Pour enough beer (water is okay) to have an inch in the pan. Put more beer/water into the hollow cavity. Put the birdie breast side down. Turn the middle burners OFF...with only the end ones ON...full blast...and shut the lid. Nope, no foil, either. After 1.5 hours...turn the bird OVER so now it's breast side, up...and swipe through the spot where the legs are attached with a fork...and pour some Oyster sauce in there. Cook it another full hour. Turn the gas off...and let it sit with the lid part way open for 15 minutes.

Get a Merlot, too.....

----------

Hairball (08-28-2015)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Ohhhhh, sounds good, @Dr. Felix Birdbiter!  Here is my recipe for salmon marinade, in case you want to try it........
> 
> Marinated Grilled Salmon
> Prep time:  15 minutes
> Marinating time:  6 or more hours
> Cooking time: 15-16 minutes
> Total: 6 hours, 30 minutes
> Serves about 3-4
> 
> ...




I will try this.  I usually just buy a Lawry's Marinade and leave it in the fridge overnight.

----------

Hairball (08-28-2015)

----------


## Jehoshaphat

You people are making me feel sorry for myself.  I wish I had some fiends around here who would invite me over for dinner.  Microwaved Hot Dogs, Mac & Cheese, Stove Top Stuffing, M.I.C.s, Sloppy Joes, Macaroni, and French Fries.  That is pretty much it for me.  I have a freezer of whole chickens and other real meat, but I never paid attention to how Wendy made it.

Another bad thing is there is so much for one person, another reason living alone sucks.

I guess I will look up recipes and hope it is kind-of like following building plans.  Whats the worst I can do, ruin it, and feed it to the dog that is still here, burn the house down, poison the dog, poison me?

----------

Hairball (08-28-2015)

----------


## pragmatic

> Fried squirrel w/ gravy,sweet taters,collard greens, sliced tomaters, corn bread and sweet tea.
> 
> Yum! Yum!



You are sooooooo making that up......

----------

Hairball (08-28-2015)

----------


## pragmatic

> Seafood Gumbo with tater salad and a tall glass of Hawaiian Punch.


Along those lines.  We are making jambalaya starting with Zatarains as the base.  Then adding hot polish sausage and smoked bacon ends.  Usually add an additional can of black beans to the pot.

Love "one pot cooking".  Throw it all together and then come back and eat when it's convenient.

----------


## Unrepentant Rebel

> I love to cook! I specially like warm weather when I don't freeze to death using my grill. I made a grilled pork chop tonight and green beans and gravy and rice.
> 
> What did you have?


I cook for my GF.

What do you like?

Last thing I cooked:

Tri-color penne pasta
Garlic
Sliced chicken breasts
Onions, one red, one white, and some green ones
Bell peppers
Fresh mushrooms

Sautee the chicken and onions and garlic until chicken is tender.

Then add the mushrooms and peppers, and mix it all up with the pasta, cooked in chicken stock if you have it.


Not much on recipes, I just wing it, but you get the drift.

Ain't bad.

----------


## Unrepentant Rebel

> Along those lines.  We are making jambalaya starting with Zatarains as the base.  Then adding hot polish sausage and smoked bacon ends.  Usually add an additional can of black beans to the pot.
> 
> Love "one pot cooking".  Throw it all together and then come back and eat when it's convenient.


Polish sausage in a Cajun dish???

The Hell you say.

Get some Andouille.

----------


## Unrepentant Rebel

> You are sooooooo making that up......



Good cooks always make it up, wing it, nothing is ever exactly the same.

----------


## pragmatic

> Polish sausage in a Cajun dish???
> 
> The Hell you say.
> 
> Get some Andouille.



Lemme check the fridge.  Andouille?  Andouille? Andouille?

Nope.  Looks like we will be going with the Eastern European version of jambalaya tonight!!


<grin>

----------


## Unrepentant Rebel

> Lemme check the fridge.  Andouille?  Andouille? Andouille?
> 
> Nope.  Looks like we will be going with the Eastern European version of jambalaya tonight!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <grin>


I feel your pain.

 Do you use pre-cooked rice too?

----------


## pragmatic

> I feel your pain.
> 
>  Do you use pre-cooked rice too?


Zatarains

They really are decent stove top dishes.  Not going to compare with momma's homecooking.

But then again.....momma ain't home.

----------


## Unrepentant Rebel

> Zatarains
> 
> They really are decent stove top dishes.  Not going to compare with momma's homecooking.
> 
> But then again.....momma ain't home.


Refresh my memory.

You the good prag or the bad prag????

Zatarains is for New York style Cajuns.

----------


## pragmatic

> Refresh my memory.
> 
> You the good prag or the bad prag????
> 
> Zatarains is for New York style Cajuns.




good

----------


## sooda

> Refresh my memory.
> 
> You the good prag or the bad prag????
> 
> Zatarains is for New York style Cajuns.


Zatarains is gross...

----------

Unrepentant Rebel (08-28-2015)

----------


## Dan40

> I reckon I better Google French Harticorts, what is that?


Green beans with snooty. :Smile:

----------


## Dan40

Simple tasty dish that does takes work and time.

Go to a produce seller, not a supermarket, get 'overripe' tomatoes, a few pounds.

Peel, seed and squeeze the "gell" out of them.

In a large pot add the tomatoes, some chopped onion, and smashed and chopped garlic.  Salt pepper, some basil and some red pepper flakes to taste or skip.

Boil capelini till al dente.  When tomatoes are cooked down add the noodles to the sauce and allow the noodles to 'finish.'

Options, Italian sausage hot ot mild, hamburger or meat balls.

----------


## Hairball

> I had to make dinner for my parents and sister and brat so I made meat loaf with gravy and mashed potatoes and corn on the cob. I can't eat anything there because my sister is so mean.
> 
> When I came back here to peace and quiet, I had a Stouffer's spinach souffle and a corn on the cob and a big fat sliced tomato.
> 
> I love that spinach souffle! I Googled how to make it myself so one day when I have time I'll try and see how it works out.


What kind of stove do you have? Gas or electric?

----------


## Canadianeye

The Keg, just as much for the martinis as the steak. Fridays..../ugh

----------


## Northern Rivers

> You people are making me feel sorry for myself.  I wish I had some fiends around here who would invite me over for dinner.  Microwaved Hot Dogs, Mac & Cheese, Stove Top Stuffing, M.I.C.s, Sloppy Joes, Macaroni, and French Fries.  That is pretty much it for me.  I have a freezer of whole chickens and other real meat, but I never paid attention to how Wendy made it.
> 
> Another bad thing is there is so much for one person, another reason living alone sucks.
> 
> I guess I will look up recipes and hope it is kind-of like following building plans.  Whats the worst I can do, ruin it, and feed it to the dog that is still here, burn the house down, poison the dog, poison me?


All my stuff is simple...like the BBQ chicken. Really, really simple.....

----------


## East of the Beast

pure veggies tonight right out of the garden

Red potatoes lightly sauteed in butter and olive oil

Sliced tomatoes, cucumbers, and onion salad with light vinaigrette dressing

Corn on the cob baked in husk on grill

Blue lake green beans cooked with ham fat

Cornbread

Sweet tea

Yum! Yum!

PS Oh yeah there's pie......apple made from home canned filling.

----------


## Jen

> I cook for my GF.
> 
> What do you like?
> 
> Last thing I cooked:
> 
> Tri-color penne pasta
> Garlic
> Sliced chicken breasts
> ...


 Squeeze a fresh lime into that and add a splash of tequila and it's perfect.

----------


## Calypso Jones

I've wanted to do this for ages but I couldn't find the marsala.   I know....weird.

Home Recipes & How-Tos 
Chicken Marsala with Mushrooms         
*Chicken Marsala with Mushrooms*





47 Reviews
  *Recipe courtesy of Guy Fieri*SHOW:Guy's Big Bite                                                                                                                                      EPISODE:Backyard Bites: Chicken Marsala                                      




Saved RecipeSave Recipe





Print      
       Email        


  


 



            	             	             	 	                                                                                                                               Total Time:1 hrPrep:15 minCook:45 min

                                         Yield:4 servingsLevel:Easy

 




*Ingredients*




 One 4 to 5-pound chicken (organic and free range, if possible), cut into 10 pieces




 Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper




3 tablespoons canola or vegetable oil




4 cups sliced white button mushrooms




2 cloves garlic, minced




1/2 medium onion, finely diced




1 tablespoon tomato paste




3 sprigs fresh thyme




1 cup dry marsala




1 1/2 cups low-sodium chicken broth




4 tablespoons unsalted butter, chilled, cut into cubes




 Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper




 Juice of 1/2 lemon




2 to 3 tablespoons chopped fresh Italian parsley




 Chardonnay, for serving
Add Checked Items To Grocery List






*Directions*Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F.  Pat the chicken pieces dry with a paper towel and sprinkle all over with salt and pepper. Set a turkey roaster pan over 2 burners on medium heat and add the canola oil. Brown the chicken, skin-side down first, 3 to 4 minutes, then turn and brown on the other side, 2 to 3 minutes longer. Remove from the pan and set aside.Add a little more of the oil to the pan on high heat and add the mushrooms, garlic and onions. Season with salt and cook just long enough to get some color on the mushrooms, 2 to 3 minutes. Stir in the tomato paste and thyme and cook about 1 minute longer. Place the chicken pieces back into the pan skin-side up and spread them out evenly, pushing them down into the mushrooms and onions. Add the marsala, scraping up the brown bits from the bottom of the pan, and add the chicken broth. Place the whole pan in the oven and cook until the tops of the chicken are golden brown, 30 to 35 minutes.Use tongs to remove the chicken from the pan and transfer onto a serving platter and keep warm. Set the roasting pan back over the burner on high heat. Bring the contents to a boil and cook the liquid until it is reduced and the flavors become concentrated, 3 to 4 minutes. Shut off the heat, add the butter cubes and stir gently to melt the butter evenly. This will thicken the marsala sauce and give it a rich flavor. Taste and season with salt and pepper. Add a squeeze of the lemon juice and fold in the parsley. Pour over the chicken and serve with Chardonnay.
Recipe courtesy of

----------


## Calypso Jones

It seems time consuming but it is simple and it is SOOOOOO GOOOD.

----------


## syrenn

i love making chicken marsala! 

now for a trick... if you like a thicker sauce...on that coats the chicken.... make a slurry of cornstarch and water... and whisk a little in at a time at the end until it comes to the desired thickness... 

 :Smile:

----------


## syrenn

wasabi beef tonight.... yummy.

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

Steak and a baked potato.



       :Joe

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> I cook for my GF.
> 
> What do you like?
> 
> Last thing I cooked:
> 
> Tri-color penne pasta
> Garlic
> Sliced chicken breasts
> ...





 I am single and open to a relationship.    :Wink: 


  If you have a good job and can support me ; we can even get married. 





  :Joe

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> I love to cook! I specially like warm weather when I don't freeze to death using my grill. I made a grilled pork chop tonight and green beans and gravy and rice.
> 
> What did you have?


I got wined up and had biscuits and sausage. No wonder I'm so fat.

----------


## Madison

Salad --- Green lettuce-RedPepper-Tomatoes-Cucumber-Basilic and red onion garlic olive oil dressing .....................and glass of wine

----------

LongTermGuy (11-24-2016)

----------


## 2cent

Didn't think starting a new thread warranted my saying that I FINALLY figured out the 'trick' to making onion rings turn out right:
Soak the rings in ice water for an hour before the process.  

*Many of you may already know this.  If so, WHY IN THE HECK DIDN'T YOU TELL ME!  lol

----------


## Jeannie

A big pot of homemade chili, with corn bread on the side for this evening's dinner.  YUM!  Turkey and fixins' will be for this weekend, as we all had different places to hit for Thanksgiving day. LOL! Oy, am I ever full.  

Hey....where is Summer, the original poster of the 'what's for dinner' thread?  Hope it's OK if I continue on this thread....hope you're having a good Tday, Summer! :-D

----------

LongTermGuy (11-24-2016)

----------


## Jeannie

What a great idea, 2cent!  I LOVE onion rings!

----------

LongTermGuy (11-24-2016)

----------

